# kali ilustrisimo - tindig abierta



## CiNcO dOsE (Dec 3, 2003)

ok, lets begin with "tindig abierta" stance.  ive seen pictures of the stance (secrets of kalis ilustrisimo book), but i cant quite get the feel of it, the pictures are pretty 2 dimensional, and cant quite grasp it, or atleast it doesnt feel quite ok for me.  help please on some important points about the stance.  like on how to do the  stance properly i guess.

at one point, it did feel a little unbalance.  am i putting all my weight on the front leg?!  where are my toes pointing at (or does it matter?!)?!  how far apart are my feet?!  how wide they should be?!  where is my body facing at (ex: is it squared off, like in aikido?!)  casue ive seen pics, where the body is facing somewaht in an angle (approx 30 degrees)  and others are parallel to thier opponents.  is the front leg, locked straight or naturally straight?!   and any others i should take note of about this stance!?

thanks in advance peeps


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CiNcO dOsE _
> *ok, lets begin with "tindig abierta" stance.  ive seen pictures of the stance (secrets of kalis ilustrisimo book), but i cant quite get the feel of it, the pictures are pretty 2 dimensional, and cant quite grasp it, or atleast it doesnt feel quite ok for me.  help please on some important points about the stance.  like on how to do the  stance properly i guess.
> 
> at one point, it did feel a little unbalance.  am i putting all my weight on the front leg?!  where are my toes pointing at (or does it matter?!)?!  how far apart are my feet?!  how wide they should be?!  where is my body facing at (ex: is it squared off, like in aikido?!)  casue ive seen pics, where the body is facing somewaht in an angle (approx 30 degrees)  and others are parallel to thier opponents.  is the front leg, locked straight or naturally straight?!   and any others i should take note of about this stance!?
> ...



You should be square facing forward toes pointed forward shoulders width apart. The weight distribution is about 60/40 on the front foot and do not lock the front leg.

However, don't get fixated on the stance as footwork is very important.

Vince

Vince


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

I do have 1-4 dvds of kali ilistrisimo & quite clear on teaching.I also have on dvd 3min only that was ever film of  Ellistrisimo.This line is from Hawii & off the jarobio style.I have also Peday line doing jarobio-Subing Subing  escrima-Lonzaga escrima-Villabrille kali-& many others on my well over 4hr archive dvd.Nice to see the arts as they are born or becing to evolve.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I do have 1-4 dvds of kali ilistrisimo & quite clear on teaching.I also have on dvd 3min only that was ever film of Ellistrisimo.This line is from Hawii & off the jarobio style.I have also Peday line doing jarobio-Subing Subing escrima-Lonzaga escrima-Villabrille kali-& many others on my well over 4hr archive dvd.Nice to see the arts as they are born or becing to evolve.



So what does having these DVD's have to do with this thread?

Just to let you know Martial Talk does not condone the usage of this site to swap or share copy righted material. 

So very curious as to what your objective is here with this post?


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

For the dvds 1 can assess the foot wok-angle of stances-stick or knife & great history wise for the foundation of the arts.How can 1 lern from a book-not clear on how they got there or what is exactly going  on.As  a technition for the arts it needs to be broke down so those can graps the intracate details of what the arts deplays or trying to exspress.This is kind of lost in books & snap shots.Plus the vids also show if the practioner is authentic & can do as the photos (used as a guide only not refernace)display.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> For the dvds 1 can assess the foot wok-angle of stances-stick or knife & great history wise for the foundation of the arts.How can 1 lern from a book-not clear on how they got there or what is exactly going on.As a technition for the arts it needs to be broke down so those can graps the intracate details of what the arts deplays or trying to exspress.This is kind of lost in books & snap shots.Plus the vids also show if the practioner is authentic & can do as the photos (used as a guide only not refernace)display.



Your post is totally confusing.

So are you saying videos are good to train from?

Or are you saying they are good for reference?

You also say books are not good to train from, but are you also saying they are ok for reference?

You can answer yes and no if you cannot type in English.


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

In the beging the books or note were all that exist.Hence maps or secrets to the arts.So film came & people were able to see exactly how to do what the book which became a guide or companion to the film!Now heres were some get lost as film became over time the way to train via long distance or corespondance.Then after compleating this said tapes ect. Ranks were issued.Now some who trained 1-1 with the teachers were upset as they payed for thier rites & other were not there but video gave the avenue even today earn belts via video.Now you tell me which is the guide or if it can be tought via video ect.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> In the beging the books or note were all that exist.Hence maps or secrets to the arts.So film came & people were able to see exactly how to do what the book which became a guide or companion to the film!Now heres were some get lost as film became over time the way to train via long distance or corespondance.Then after compleating this said tapes ect. Ranks were issued.Now some who trained 1-1 with the teachers were upset as they payed for thier rites & other were not there but video gave the avenue even today earn belts via video.Now you tell me which is the guide or if it can be tought via video ect.



I know what I do and what I think of each, I am looking for a clear and concise statement from you. One that simply makes a simply statement. No real warm fuzzies. Answer a question. 

That is all I am asking. But it seems you cannot understand that.


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

As some one who trained with Sulite  a member of the bokbahkahn I say yes you can lern as aid-guides-ect  from video,its clear.Not so much pictures thats why the original post was lost.Pictures dont display all.


----------



## Rocky (May 18, 2006)

I'am confussed.......I have to go lay down!!!!




Rocky


----------



## monkey (May 18, 2006)

1st post  by cico dose asked of how to due to books being 2-d I stated that the books are for a copnion to video now a days,some early styles used only books & that was how some styles changed ect.Translations got lost-misread or con fussed like cico dose.So if this is confussing then how do you naviagate  students in class as each is diferant size ect,.Not everything works for everbody,adaptations must be made.


----------

